# Apple wine.... How many pounds per 5 gallon?



## michjen (Sep 7, 2013)

And recipes? I just had a bucket load dropped off to me! And there's more apples if I need them! Just though Hummm maybe I could make a wine!


----------



## dralarms (Sep 7, 2013)

50 to 55. And that's after coring. Anything less will result in a weak flavored wine. And add NO WATER.


----------



## michjen (Sep 7, 2013)

Add no water? Just let them rot in a bucket?


----------



## LoveTheWine (Sep 7, 2013)

michjen said:


> Add no water? Just let them rot in a bucket?



If you can, press the juice and ferment this.
You can also use a juicer to extract but I believe this will produce less juice and solids.
If you are Juicing you don't need to core the apples

Apple flavor is very light so you don't want to water this down.


----------



## Deezil (Sep 7, 2013)

If you add any liquid, add apple juice


----------



## dralarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, add some apple juice but no water.


----------



## Julie (Sep 8, 2013)

The apples will not rot. If you have the capability, quarter the apples, freeze them, then place them in strainer bags in a primary bucket, I would add pectic enzyme to the apples while they are defrosting, once defrosted if you have a press, then press, if not then start squeezing the bag. Like others have said, do not add water, the flavor is very light with apples. And you will need to check the acid as well.


----------



## michjen (Sep 8, 2013)

This sounds alot more intense making apple wine opposed to berry wine... Always up for a challenge! Do I weigh up the apples 50-55 pounds worth before I juice them? Or do I weigh the juice?


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Sep 8, 2013)

If you have juice, you will know how many gallons you have.


----------



## michjen (Sep 8, 2013)

If I do 3 gallons of juiced apples and the 2 gallons of organic apple juice petic enzyme and yeast to ferment for a week in the primary will that give me what I want for a nice apple finish?


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Sep 8, 2013)

michjen said:


> If I do 3 gallons of juiced apples and the 2 gallons of organic apple juice petic enzyme and yeast to ferment for a week in the primary will that give me what I want for a nice apple finish?


Yup, with some aging and racking


----------



## michjen (Sep 8, 2013)

Ok... Sounds doable do I need at add anything else? Or just let it go? SG? What should the readings be at?


----------



## grapeman (Sep 9, 2013)

You will likely need to add some sugar to bring it to the 1.080 to 1.090 range. More and it will have a lot of alcohol to hide the flavor and less and it might not keep well. The amount depends on the sweetness in the apples.


----------



## seth8530 (Sep 9, 2013)

Depends on what you are going for. If you are going for a cider like product that you plan on carbing I would not go over 5-6 ABV. If you plan on going wine like I would go no less than 10% ABV and no more than 12% ABV.


----------

